# First Carpet Python Eggs :)



## snorkrat (Jun 20, 2010)

So I arrived home on Friday to find my female jungle jag sib coiled around a clutch of eggs! I caught the pair getting "friendly" a few months back - so was on the lookout for some eggs! Here are some pics from that romantic evening, through to my home made incubator and finally, the happy couple in their nicely cleaned out viv!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what did you do to initiate breeding cooling introducing ect?


----------



## tomboa01 (Nov 9, 2012)

well done n ood luck on incubation pal hope everything goes well for ya


----------



## sm1rf (May 13, 2014)

Resurrecting an old thread…how did they turn out?


----------

